# Ultimate Magic Cube Help?



## pyraminx (Oct 9, 2010)

I just downloaded ultimate magic cube(http://www.ultimatemagiccube.com/)
I am experimenting with it by creating some new puzzles,
I am interested in creating this puzzle: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_King_of_2_Layer_Oblique_Rotating_Magic_Cube_Black__-28989
its a 3x3x3 super cube
Is it possible to create this puzzle on ultimate magic cube?
if it is possible how?
thanks in advance.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am pretty sure this is impossible to do with UMC.


----------

